# Please help me choose the right pantone color for a "neon green" from SEMO



## AnonBri (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi,

I need help choosing a color!

I'm going to be purchasing my first plastisol transfers pretty soon. After much consideration I'm choosing between Dowling and SEMO right now, but leaning toward SEMO because I already know their pricing 

This is the design I'd like to order:










We want a bright neon green (hopefully something that would glow under a black light ) but all of the pantone colors on their website seem to be dull or ... ugly. What green would be best? Do they look different in person?

(here is SEMO's colors): SEMO Imprints - Information


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

PMS 802 is the closest

It won't be neon but close. I doubt that you'll get the same glow from a black light because there won't be any florescent properties to the ink.


----------



## AnonBri (Jun 20, 2012)

wonubee said:


> PMS 802 is the closest
> 
> It won't be neon but close. I doubt that you'll get the same glow from a black light because there won't be any florescent properties to the ink.


I really didn't like the lime yellow flourscent green  so I don't care if it glows under a black light anymore. We went with PMS 354 (spring green) because they already have that one and I dont have to pay any fees (we're only ordering the bare minimum, 24, this time so a fee like that changes the price a lot!).

But I looked up your recommendation, it looks great, and we'll certainly use it in the future when we order larger quantities. Thanks!


----------

